

The “Growth Mindset” theory – and the harmful lessons it imparts - henrik_w
http://www.salon.com/2015/08/16/the_education_fad_thats_hurting_our_kids_what_you_need_to_know_about_growth_mindset_theory_and_the_harmful_lessons_it_imparts/

======
dllthomas
Perhaps a nitpick, but:

 _' Social psychologists use the term “fundamental attribution error” to mean
paying so much attention to personality and attitudes that we overlook how
profoundly the social environment affects what we do and who we are.'_

"Fundamental attribution error" refers to our tendency to underweight
environment _when considering the actions of others._

------
epalmer
Let me state first that I practice the Growth Mindset with my kids. But this
is such a small part of what it takes to motivate people to maximize their
ability to learn and grow.

The article seems to imply the all or none nature of the latest fad (my word)
in education.

